# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Ερωτήματα για timbrado (… προς τους φίλτατους παραγωγούς -και όχι μόνον-)

## odysseus

.
Πιθανον να θυμαστε το μικρο timbrado μου με την “δυνατη” φωνη.

 




1η απορια: 
  Θα ηθελα λοιπον να μαθω, αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος ώστε να το κανω να μειωσει την ενταση του και να γινει πιο “αργο” (αν μπορουμε να το πουμε ετσι) το κελαϊδημα του.
 
2η απορία: 
   Μπορει ένα timbrado classico να ζευγαρωσει με timbrado αλλης κατηγοριας?
Αν ναι, ποιο το αποτελεσμα? 

.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Γιώργο να το χαίρεσαι το πουλάκι . Το τραγούδι του είναι πολύ καλό και για μένα δεν ιδιαίτερα ¨γρήγορο¨ όπως αναφέρεις ,για κλασικό .  Μπορεί να γίνει λίγο πιο αργό; νομίζω πως όχι και εάν το καταφέρεις με ακούσματα από άλλα πουλιά σίγουρα δεν θα έχεις μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις. Τώρα κατά την άποψή μου, χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, βεβαίως και μπορείς να το ζευγαρώσεις αλλά όχι με πουλιά πολύ διαφορετικά  ώστε να περιμένεις κάποια πουλιά με μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις στο τέμπο . Το να βάλεις αυτό το πουλί με ένα πολύ αργό , Ντισκοντίνιου , πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι θα δώσει ...

----------


## orion

κατά τη γνώμη μου πλέον δύσκολο να του αλλάξεις τη βασική δομή του ρεπερτορίου του... όσο γαι τα πειράματα, άτομα που ξέρω ότι δοκίμασαν ζευγαρώματα διαφορετικών γραμμών, με κατάλληλη εκπαίδευση των απογόνων (+την γενετική προδιάθεση) οδήγησαν εκεί που ήθελαν τα πουλάκια αλλοι προς το κλασσικό και άλλοι προς το ενδιάμεσο... αν το αίμα είναι καλό, τα πουλιά θα είναι καλά και ανάλογα που θες το πας  :winky:  ...

----------


## kostastim

Θα συμφωνισω με τον Orion(Xρηστο)και θα πω και εγω δυο λογια.Αυτο το πουλακι θα κλειδωσει τις φωνες του (αν ειναι του 2012)με την δευτερη φορα που θα αλαξει πουπουλα.Με τον ιδιο τροπο που εμαθε τις φωνες του (δασκαλος η κατι αλλο)με τον ιδιο τροπο ΜΠΟΡΕΙ,μπορει ετσι να παρει κατι πολυ ψιλα και αν τα παρει.Μετα οσον αφορα την διασταυρωση του ,αν το ζευγαρι του ειναι ιντερμεντιο και τα μικρα ακουν τον πατερα τους θα ειναι κατα 80% ιδια εκτος αν η μανα ειναι απο καλο κουμασι και εχει καθαρο αιμα-γυρισμενο τοτε θα παει στο 50-50 και την επομενη χρονια θα πρεπει να γυρισουν τα αρσενικα με την μανα τους αλλα θα πρεπει να ειναι και ο παππους στο κοπαδι για να εχουμε αυτο το μεταλλο αυτην την χροια αλλα με περσσοτερες ημισυνεχες νοτες ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΑΙΜΑ Η ΜΑΝΑ το ξαναλεω.Το ιδιο θα συμβει και με την αλλη γραμμη .Αυτα ολα παιζουν να κανουμε μια γραμμη ομορφη και με μαλακη εξεληξη για να αρχισουμε να λεμε οτι αυτα ειναι δικα μας πουλια(δικια μας γραμμη)
μιλαμε παντα να υπαρχουν πατεραδες οι δασκαλοι μεσα στην εκτρωφη.Αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος εκπαιδευσης εκει αρχιζει το μπαχαλο-το μπερδεμα και η λαμογια (απευθυνομαι παντα σε σοβαρες εκτρωφες και οχι σε εμποριλικια) το να κανουμε κατι αλλο με καλο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι μονο αυτο (χωρις να ξερουμε την διαρκεια του)και χωρις ταυτοτητα.Καλα δεν συζηταμε να φυγει απο το δικο μας κουμασι και να το παρει καποιος αλλος να το δουλεψει.ΚΑΗΚΕ θα λεει εγω πηρα ελληνα και μετα εγινε κινεζος .
Φιλικα

----------


## kostastim

Ενα σημαντικο το οποιο πρεπει παντα να προσεχουμε ειναι οτι παντα ξεκιναμε μια σοβαρη εκτρωφη απο τα καλα θυληκα ειναι το Α και το Ω ανεξαρτητου γραμμης,και παντα 1 αρσενικο με τουλαχιστον 3 θυληκα για να αρχισουμε να εχουμε μια εικονα απο το 1ο ετος.
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## odysseus

(To post αυτο γινεται για να μεταφερω δημοσια -και παλι- τις ευχαριστιες μου στον Δημητρη για την χειρονομια του).

Ειχα μια επικοινωνια με εκτροφεα εξωτερικου (πρωην προεδρο συλλογου και συμμετεχοντα με διακρισεις σε διαγωνισμους) μεταφεροντας του τις αποριες μου.
Η απαντηση του επιβεβαιωνει αυτα που και ο Κωστας (kostastim) ειπε σχετικα με την εξελιξη απογονων που προερχονται απο γονεις διαφορετικης γραμμης.
Μου εδωσε απαντηση και για την πρωτη απορια μου, αλλα να μου επιτρεψετε να σας την μεταφερω μετα απο μηνες (αφου δοκιμασω τα tips που μου εδωσε).

Το αλλο θετικο στην απαντηση του ειναι οτι αφου ακουσε τον Paco, τον χαρακτηρισε εξαιρετικο τραγουδιστη και προωθησε το βιντεακι σε αλλο προσωπο.
Σε εναν πολυ αξιολογο κριτη στην χωρα του (ο οποιος ειναι σε φαση τωρα καθοδηγησης/αξιολογησης νεων κριτων).
Η απαντηση του ηταν οτι του αρεσε παρα πολυ η φωνη του και θα πρεπει να δωσω "special thanks" στον φιλο μου που μου χαρισε αυτο το timbrado.
*
"Special thanks" λοιπον Δημητρη !!!* 

*Ευχαριστω και ολα τα παιδια που μας δινουν τι γνωσεις και τις εμπειριες τους!*

(Προσωπικα αρχιζω και αισθανομαι λιγο περηφανος που εχω αυτο το timbradακι.... Εσυ Δημητρη νασαι παντα καλα και να  αισθανεσαι περηφανος για ολα αυτα που μας δινεις μεσα & εξω απο το forum!!!!)

----------

